# Being tensed and stressed out.



## Rabbitthekitten (Nov 3, 2016)

Does being stressed and tense with knotted muscles ect.. make you worse? 

Like restrict your movement and all that jazz?

I just moved house and during the whole experience everything that could go wrong did. I'm a bag of nerves. 

Is this going to have a negative effect or should I just not worry about it ?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 3, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Does being stressed and tense with knotted muscles ect.. make you worse?
> 
> Like restrict your movement and all that jazz?
> 
> ...


It will have some negative effects. Tension inhibits much of what generates speed and power. The good news is that making the effort to relax through it and perform will make you better - and that is part of self-mastery that will serve you in other areas of life.


----------



## Ademadis (Nov 4, 2016)

Aye I have this same issue at the moment regarding uni assessments, stress and tension.
I've found doing a bit of yoga (sun salutations) and 10 mins of stretching in the morning helps a lot.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 4, 2016)

You are stressing about being stressed? 

Go do some jujitsu.


----------



## Buka (Nov 4, 2016)

Consider trying some "tactical breathing".

Inhale for a slow count of four.
Hold that breath in for a slow count of four.
Exhale for a slow count of four.
Hold that breath out for a slow count of four.

Do this for five to ten minutes. You'll automatically adjust your breathing if you didn't breath in enough, or out enough, or too much. And maybe a count of three will work better for you, you'll figure it out within minutes. Just give it five to ten minutes. It will slow your heart rate and lower your blood pressure, immediately. Make you feel relaxed. We use it in law enforcement, either before or after stressful situations. 

Five to ten minutes - not one or two.

I used it last week during two different root canals. (I'm scared of dentists) But I did it too long, probably twenty minutes. Fell dead asleep during both of them. Had a crown done two days ago - had another nice nap. An expensive nap, but a nice one. Heard I was snoring to beat the band.

Give it a shot. Don't cost nothing.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 4, 2016)

Not really your skills will always be the same stressed or not your skills won't get worse because of it. Nerves on the other hand could like for a grading or a competition but actual stress no not really


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Nov 8, 2016)

Some good tips here. My PT gave me a lacrosse ball and a foam roller with vicious lumps on it for all the knots in my back. They made me weep but afterwards I felt amazing.


----------

